# Civilization Series Favourite Scifi/Fantasy TC Scenarios & Mods Hunt



## Blake00 (Oct 27, 2020)

Hey guys 

I’m on the Hunt for big Civilization game series total conversion mods & scenarios with a particular focus on Civ2 & Civ3 (but still looking at other Civ games too for future work) relating to a whole bunch of my favourite fantasy & scifi movie/TV/gaming franchises. Been posting in a few different Civ forums and getting great feedback, plus whenever someone has told me about an awesome scenario that’s disappeared over the years I’ve managed to track it down and bring it back from the dead to CivFinatics or ModDB hosting, so helping me has helped the community. Hell in some rare cases I’ve even filled a gap by making the scenario myself haha!

Anyway I figured it was finally time to hit some of the other communities out there for help too (since fans of Civ and these franchises are everywhere haha). Many have already been found so *make sure you check my list in the link below BEFORE making suggestions* to save yourself time & effort lol!

Link:
*CivFinatics Forum Thread Scenario Hunt List*

At this stage I’m looking for Civ scenarios relating to:
​*- Mars / Lunar Colonization*​*- Sid Meier's Alpha Centauri (& other alien world colonization)*​*- Command & Conquer / Red Alert*​*- Dune / Arrakis*​*- Master of Magic*​*- Sid Meier's Colonization*​*- Master of Orion*​*- Heroes of Might & Magic*​*- Babylon 5*​*- Star Trek*​*- Star Wars*​*- Stargate*​*- Apocalypse (After WW3 / Fallout / Mad Max / Judge Dredd / Doom / Terminator / Zombies)*​*- Lord of the Rings*​*- Game of Thrones*​*- The Elder Scrolls*​*- Warcraft / Starcraft*​*- Final Fantasy*​*- Civilization Crossover Mods (Make a Civ game look like another Civ game)*​
If you can’t help me then maybe my list will still help you find something cool! 

.


----------



## Blake00 (Nov 23, 2020)

Big update as I widened my search to get help from more communities out there and had some AWESOME responses from people so many thanks to everyone who's contacted me publicly and privately! I'm also starting to look more at newer Civilization games (4-6) and finding some good stuff. Someone pointed out that I should include a *The Elder Scrolls* (Morrowind, Oblivion, Skyrim etc) section and gave me several Civ scenarios for it I'd never heard of! I'm a huge TES fan so how could I say no! People also gave me some Warcraft scenarios so yup, we've got a new *Warcraft* section on the list too, hell maybe I should look at *Starcraft* while I'm at it too lol!

_Note: Project links over in original CivFinatics thread (link in top post) as for some strange reason most forums don't like people coming in and posting 100s of offsite links lol._ 

List updates...

*Civ2:*
- Have added PaulHeron's Babylon 5 Modpack scenario to the list.
- Have added AltF18's Azeroth (Warcraft) scenario that axx told me about to the list.
- Have added EvilKnevil's Dune: The Battle for Arrakis scenario that axx told me about to the list.
- Have added NathanDawson's Battle For Adoij (Star Wars) scenario that axx told me about to the list (I actually already host it myself on my Star Wars scenario ModDB page but forgot lol!).
- Have added MarkusEklund's Death Star Attack (Star Wars) scenario that axx told me about to the list.
- Have added JoshAdams's The Battle of Endor (Star Wars) scenario to the list.
- Have added JaredKoger's Dominion (Star Trek) scenario that axx told me about to the list.
- Have added DirkWeber's ID4 The day of the Borg (Star Trek) scenario that axx told me about to the list.
- Have added Academia's The Age of Númenor (LOTR) scenario that axx told me about to the list.
- Have added CarlFritz's Darklord (LOTR) scenario that axx told me about to the list.
- Have added GabrieleQuaglia's Angmar - War in Arnor (LOTR) scenario that axx told me about to the list.
- Have added JoséMartinez's Señor de los Anillos (LOTR) scenario that ETTiNGRiNDER told me about to the list.
- Have added Shelly's The Martian Scenario scenario that axx told me about to the list.
- Have added John Ellis's Colonies III - The Struggle for Empire scenario to the list.

*Civ4:*
- Have added the Fallout: Tame The Waste Modpack (built from FR) that LonelyLurker told me about to the list.
- Have added the Fury Road (Mad Max) Modpack that LonelyLurker told me about to the list.
- Have managed to obtain Dale's Age of Discovery scenario missing download file (thanks Dale & Solver at WePlayCiv) and preserve it on CFC.
- Modied existing mention of Firaxis Civ4 Colonization game to state that I'm giving it a seperate category in Colonization section (see below).

*Civ4Col:*
- Have added the We The People Modpack (built from R&R) to the list.
- Have added the Religion And Revolution Modpack (built from TAC) to the list.
- Have added the The Authentic Colonization Modpack to the list.
- Have added the Colonization: 2071 Modpack to the list (in SMAC & Alien Col section).

*Civ5:*
- Have added The Elder Scrolls BNW Modpack that Gez told me about to the list.
- Have added Spatzimaus's Alpha Centauri Modpack that Darsnan told me about to the list, however its download file is *CURRENTLY MISSING* so if anyone has it let me know and I'll put it on CFC!
- Have added mention of Firaxis Civ Beyond Earth game to state that I'm giving it a seperate category in SMAC section (see below).

*CivBE:*
- Have added the Beyond Centauri (SMAC) Modpack that elektrizikekswerk told me about to the list.
- Have added The Unity Project (SMAC) Modpack that elektrizikekswerk told me about to the list.

*Civ6:*
- Have added The Elder Scrolls Modpack that Gez told me about to the list.
- Have added the A Civ of Ice and Fire (GoT) Modpack that Damien told me about to the list.

*FreeCiv:*
- Have added Azeroth scenario (not a total conversion scenario though) to the list.
- Have added Mars Terraformed scenario (not a total conversion scenario though) to the list.
- Have added The Americas scenario (not a total conversion scenario though) to the list.
- Have added Caribbean Colonization 1634 scenario (not a total conversion scenario though) to the list.

*AlphaC:*
- Have added GeoModder's Mars Survivor scenario that Darsnan told me about to the list, however its download file is *CURRENTLY MISSING* so if anyone has it let me know and I'll put it on CFC!
- Have added mention of the SMAC repository that Darsnan told me about in the SMAC like scenarios (even though I'm technically looking for SMAC themed Civ scenarios) section too.

.


----------



## Blake00 (Jul 19, 2021)

Hey guys,

Big update as it's been a while! I've been busy doing lots of searching and tracking down long lost mods & scenarios to rescue and upload. I've also added some new search categories of interest to me and made some big changes to existing ones...

- Merged *C&C* and *Red Alert* together to save space.
- Merged *Doom* with *Fallout* & *Mad Max* under a new main *Apocalypse* category to save space & also added new *Terminator*, *Judge Dredd*, *Zombies*, & *After WW3* to the Apocalypse category too.
- Added a new *Starcraft* category and combined it with the existing *Warcraft* one to save space
- Added a new *Lunar/Moon* category to the existing *Mars Colonization* one.
- Added a new *Final Fantasy* category
- Added a new *Civ Crossover* category (Mods that make a Civ game look like another Civ game) as I've been finding some good stuff for these and wonder if there's more out there!

Regarding that rescue work keeping me busy I recently started a huge new scenario catalog & rescue project creating proper download pages at CivFanatics (even rescuing lost scenarios that are not part of this search cause I'm nice like that lol), as well as extra scenario download mirror pages on ModDB and Internet Archive Library to ensure they don't get lost again as both those sites are long living & offer free hosting. At the moment I'm setting up Civ2 scenario libraries on these other sites but I look forward to setting up these library file mirrors for other Civ game scenarios in the future. Uploading to these sites is not hard (I've written guides over in my CivFanatics project thread) so hopefully others in the Civ community eventually follow my example and add to all these collections in the future to ensure all these great old pieces of work live on!






List updates...

*Civ2:*
- Added *FrankJohnson's Final Fantasy II/IV* modpack to the list, however its *CURRENTLY MISSING* so if anyone has it let me know!
- Added *Jomb's Final Fantasy NES Civ* scenario to the list, however its *CURRENTLY MISSING* so if anyone has it let me know!
- Added honourable mention of the *Final Fantasy III/VI* scenario to the list which has no custom graphics but is the only surviving FF Civ2 scenario!
- Added *Jeelen's Master of Orion Jr Remake 4* scenario, & have uploaded its missing file to CFC.
- Added *MichaelDMcCart's Judge Dredd - I am the LAW* modpack to the list (Apocalypse), & have uploaded its missing file to CFC.
- Added *ParVahadar's Fallout for Civilization* scenario to the list (Apocalypse), however its *CURRENTLY MISSING* so if anyone has it let me know!
- Added honourable mention of *Skulb's Fallout City Background* graphic to the list (Apocalypse), which would go great with a Fallout scenario if we can find one!
- Added *JBG's Colonisation of the Moon* scenario to the list.
- Added *JohnMavin's Alpha Centauri* scenario to the list, & have uploaded its missing file to CFC.
- Added honourable mention of *JohnValdez & AndrewLivings's SMAC Project* scenario to the list which sadly appears abandoned (Blake is considering fixing up).
- Added *Aland007's Starcraft: Terran War* scenario to the list, however its *CURRENTLY MISSING* so if anyone has it let me know!
- Added *N.Chautru's Dune - Pour L'epice!* scenario to the list, however its *CURRENTLY MISSING* so if anyone has it let me know!
- Added *IsaacAshdown's The Battle for Arrakis* scenario to the list, however its *CURRENTLY MISSING* so if anyone has it let me know!
- Added *JamesDahl's Sands of Dune* scenario to the list, however its *CURRENTLY MISSING* so if anyone has it let me know!
- Added *DavidGreenfield's CivDune* scenario to the list, & have uploaded its missing file to CFC.
- Added *Skulb's Star Trek 2018* modpack to the list.
- Added *NikolaKuprešanin's Star Contact Part I: The Star Wars* scenario to the list, & have uploaded its missing file to CFC.
- Added *Markus Schegel's The Battle of Endor* scenario, & have uploaded its missing file to CFC.
- Added *PaulCaldwell's Star Wars* scenario modpack, & have uploaded its missing file to CFC.
- Added *Ambra's Star Wars* scenario, & have uploaded its missing file to CFC.
- Added *TomChoinski's CivSpace* (Star Trek, Star Wars & more crossover) modpack, & have uploaded its missing file to CFC.
- Added *FredericMeunie's MoonLand* modpack, & have uploaded its missing file to CFC.
- Added *DirkWeber's ST Mission on Vesta* scenario, & have uploaded its missing file to CFC.
- Added *C&C2 Red Alert* scenario, & have uploaded its missing file to CFC.
- Added *Wonx2150's Command & Conquer* scenario to the list, which *Blake is remastering*.
- Added *Blake's Demaster of JohnValdez's Civ1* modpack to the list (Crossover).
- Added *KasiusKlej's Civ1* modpack (uses some of Blake & John's work) to the list (Crossover).
- Added *Blake's Remaster of VWPsycho1984's ToT Graphics* modpack to the list (Crossover) which is in progress.
- Added *CarlosDiaz's Alpha Centauri* modpack to the list, however its *CURRENTLY MISSING* so if anyone has it let me know!
- Added *Blackclove's Dawn/Day of the Dead* scenario to the list (Apocalypse), however its *CURRENTLY MISSING* so if anyone has it let me know!
- Added *StLeo's Star Trek 7of9 (Voyager)* scenario to the list, however its *CURRENTLY MISSING* so if anyone has it let me know!
- Added *Jeelen's Star Trek Voyager* scenario to the list, however its *CURRENTLY MISSING* so if anyone has it let me know!
- Added the *German Babylon 5* scenario to the list, however its *CURRENTLY MISSING* so if anyone has it let me know!

*Civ2ToT:*
- Added *Kestrel's Extended Original Game 4-Worlds* modpack to the list (Alpha C), & have uploaded its missing file to CFC.
- Added *Kestrel's Escape From Sol* scenario to the list (Mars/Moon, Alpha C), & have uploaded its missing file to CFC.
- Added *Kestrel's Unit-Mania Addon 4 World* scenario to the list (Alpha C), & have uploaded its missing file to CFC.
- Added honourable mention of *Dadais's TES The Stormcloak Rebellion* scenario to the list (Elder Scrolls) which is unfinished. He's also made a *Skyrim Map*!
- Added honourable mention of *CatFish's Starcraft* scenario which sadly appears abandoned.

*Civ3:*
- Added the AMAZING *Vuldacon's Escape From Zombie Island 2 Elite* scenario to the list (Apocalypse).
- Added *Hunterkiller's Mars: Alien Invasion* scenario to the list.
- Added *Magus77's Final Fantasy 7* mod to the list, & have uploaded its missing file to CFC.
- Added *DJBonebraker's Final Fantasy* mod to the list, however its *CURRENTLY MISSING* so if anyone has it let me know!
- Added *Matrix's Civ1 Terrain* modpack to the list (Crossover), however its *CURRENTLY MISSING* so if anyone has it let me know!
- Added *Sims2789's Civ1 Units* modpack to the list (Crossover).
- Added honourable mention of *Theov's Civ1 Clone* modpack to the list (Crossover) which is in progress.
- Added honourable mention of *Xiaoxiaoa's Red Alert 2* mod to the list which sadly appears abandoned.

*Civ4:*
- Added *Star Wars Final Frontier Plus* mod to the list.
- Added honourable mention of *Dumanios's Star Wars* modpack that LouisTheXIV told me about to the list which is unfinished.
- Added mention of the Official Firaxis Afterworld BTS scenario that LouisTheXIV told me about to the list (Apocalypse).
- Added the *Master of Mana* Modpack (built from FFH) to the list (MoM).
- Added the *Ashes of Erebus* Modpack (built from FFH) to the list (MoM).
- Added the *Fall from Heaven* Modpack to the list (MoM).
- Added *Monaldinio's Conflict on Chiron* Modpack (built from Planetfall) to the list (Alpha C).
- Added *agentsmith952's Final Fantasy Tactics* mod to the list, however its *CURRENTLY MISSING* so if anyone has it let me know!
- Added *JBG's The Song of the Moon* scenario to the list.
- Added *Flobi's Civ1 Terrain* modpack to the list (Crossover), and have also managed to obtain its missing download file (thanks GeneralKillCavalry) and preserve it on CFC.

*Civ5:*
- Added mention of the Official Firaxis Conquest of the New World Deluxe scenario that Pfeffersack told me about to the list (Colonization).
- Added the 5 mod combo (FramedArchitecture's *AlphaC Civilizations*, *AlphaC Policies*, *AlphaC Maps* + HandyVac's *Centauri City States* + Arbogli's *Beyond the Future*) that creates an *Alpha Centauri experience* that Beetle told me about to the list.
- Added *MrCookie's Eorzea - Final Fantasy 14* scenario to the list.
- Added honourable mention of *MSW2010's Final Fantasy 2* map to the list.

*FreeCiv:*
- Added *ComradeOleg's Civilization 2* modpack for FreeCiv to the list (Crossover).

*AlphaC:*
- Missing download for *GeoModder's Mars Survivor* scenario has been rescued by Geo himself! Thanks to Darsnan for fixing the link.

*FreeMars:*
- Added mention of the really cool Civ/Col/AlphaC hybrid *FreeMars Project* game that's not finished but quite playable.

.


----------



## Blake00 (Nov 28, 2021)

Hey guys, been a while since the last project update again as I've been continuing work on my huge Civ2 search & rescue preservation project (which is why Civ2 mods dominate below) which is in its final stretch now as soon I'll be moving onto to Test of Time, Civ3 & newer Civ games. I also took time away to finally start releasing my video series that all this preservation work feeds into which anyone interested can see the first episode on Playing Civ1 in HD with mods & Scenarios over at CivFanatics. While Civ2 dominates this update below don't worry guys, newer Civ games haven't totally been neglected thanks to people replying to my threads with great discoveries and I've found a few on my own too!





I swore I wouldn't add anymore categories to the search list but I have bowed to popular demand haha as many people across different forums asked me to add the *Warhammer Franchise (Fantasy & 40K Scifi)* and while I've sadly never played any of their games I can't help but notice there's some really really good Warhammer scenarios out there for various Civ games so I've added them to the list! This will likely annoy diehard fans of each respective franchise (I've seen some of the "they stole this off us" arguments lol) but I've combined the new Warhammer category with the existing Warcraft & Starcraft section to save space, sorry lol.

Oh and I've also added a new Missing scenarios & mods section to the bottom of the original thread post over at CFC to better display the projects I've been unable to rescue so far. If you have one of them, please let me know!

List updates...

*Civ2:*
- Star Trek - Added *JohnValdez's Star Trek Generations* (5 scenarios) modpack to the list, & have uploaded its missing file to CFC.
- Star Trek - Added *KevinGilbert's Star Trek* (7 scenarios) modpack to the list, & have uploaded its missing file to CFC.
- Star Trek - Added *JohnValdez's Star Trek TOS* modpack to the list, & have uploaded its missing file to CFC.
- Star Trek - Added *JohnValdez's Star Trek TNG Colonies* modpack to the list, & have uploaded its missing file to CFC.
- Star Trek - Added *MatthiasPitz's Bajor The Cardassian Occupation* scenario to the list, & have uploaded its missing file to CFC.
- Star Trek - Added *MichaelMcCart's Star Trek AT WAR* modpack to the list, & have uploaded its missing file to CFC.
- Star Trek / Star Wars - Added *ACoates+CEyre's Space Civ 2 (Star Wars & Star Trek)* scenario to the list, & have uploaded its missing file to CFC.
- Star Wars - Added *JohnValdez's Star Wars Colonies* modpack to the list, & have uploaded its missing file to CFC.
- Star Wars - Added *Draco's SuperWars* scenario to the list, & have uploaded its missing file to CFC.
- Star Wars - Added *Chris+SteveWalpole's Star Wars Tatooine* scenario to the list, & have uploaded its missing file to CFC.
- Star Wars - Added *Justin Giles's Tatooine* scenario to the list, & have uploaded its missing file to CFC.
- Mars & Lunar - Added *BenShragge's Aliens On Mars* scenario to the list, & have uploaded its missing file to CFC.
- Mars & Lunar - Added *JohnValdez's Mars* modpack to the list, & have uploaded its missing file to CFC.
- Mars & Lunar - Added *JohnValdez's Lunar - Apollo Mission* modpack to the list, & have uploaded its missing file to CFC.
- Mars & Lunar - Added *JohnValdez's New Moon!* scenario to the list, & have uploaded its missing file to CFC.
- Mars & Lunar - Added *JesusFernandez's The Conquest of Mars* scenario to the list, & have uploaded its missing file to CFC.
- Mars & Lunar - Added *LukaRejec's Dead Worlds* modpack to the list, & have uploaded its missing file to CFC.
- Mars & Lunar - Added *BowTieGuy's Prospero Now!* scenario to the list, & have uploaded its missing file to CFC.
- AlphaC & Alien Col - Added *Donnqa's Alpha Centura* scenario to the list, & have uploaded its missing file to CFC.
- AlphaC & Alien Col - Added *RickLeeII's Space Colony* modpack to the list, & have uploaded its missing file to CFC.
- AlphaC & Alien Col - Added *MichaelMcCart's Freedom AT WAR II Off World* modpack to the list, & have uploaded its missing file to CFC.
- AlphaC & Alien Col - Added *JohnValdez's Desert Planet* scenario to the list, & have uploaded its missing file to CFC.
- AlphaC & Alien Col - Added *JohnValdez's Ice Planet II* scenario to the list, & have uploaded its missing file to CFC.
- AlphaC & Alien Col - Added *JohnValdez's Water World* modpack to the list, & have uploaded its missing file to CFC.
- AlphaC & Alien Col - Added *GiantSquid's Starsaga II - Where The Stars Meet* scenario to the list, & have uploaded its missing file to CFC.
- AlphaC & Alien Col - Added *BenShragge's Solar System Battle* scenario to the list, & have uploaded its missing file to CFC.
- Colonization - Added *JesusMunoz's Colonies IV The Expansion of Europe* scenario to the list.
- Colonization - Added *Jamestout's Colonialism* scenario to the list.
- Colonization - Added *Jamestout's Empires* scenario to the list.
- Colonization - Added *Kobayashi's The R*** of Nations* scenario to the list.
- Colonization - Added *JohnValdez's Birth of America* scenario to the list, & have uploaded its missing file to CFC.
- Colonization - Added *StLeo's Imperial Ambition* scenario to the list.
- Colonization - Added *StLeo's Fictional Americas* scenario to the list.
- Colonization - Added *AllardHofelt's The Age of Discovery* scenario to the list.
- Colonization - Added *CarlFritz's Struggle for Empire French & Indian War* scenario to the list.
- Colonization - Added *Prometeus's Asiento* scenario to the list.
- Colonization - Added *JesusBalsinde's The Quest for Eldorado* scenario to the list.
- Colonization - Added *GeeForce's The World of 1600* scenario to the list, & have uploaded its missing file to CFC.
- Colonization - Added *GeeForce's Colonize* scenario to the list.
- Colonization - Added *JesusBalsinde's Alba De America* scenario to the list.
- Colonization - Added *MacarioReyes's The Fall of the Aztecs* scenario to the list.
- Colonization - Added *JesusMunoz's The Spanish Odyssey* scenario to the list.
- Colonization - Added *MichaelDaumen's The Birth of America* scenario to the list.
- Colonization - Added *JesusBalsinde's The Conquest of Mexico* scenario to the list.
- Colonization - Added *ShayRoberts's Age of Piracy* scenario to the list.
- Colonization - Added *CarlFritz's Pitt's War at Sea* scenario to the list.
- Colonization - Added *GaryLongo's Revolutionary War* scenario to the list.
- Colonization - Added *ShayRoberts's Sacrificial Blood* (5 scenarios) modpack to the list, & have uploaded its missing file to CFC.
- Colonization - Added *DanScheltema's Slash & Burn* scenario to the list.
- Colonization - Added *StefanHartel's The Lost Paradise* scenario to the list.
- MoMagic - Added *Dwingert's Master of Magic* modpack to the list, & have uploaded its missing file to CFC.
- Babylon 5 - Added *TimothyFowlkes's Invasion of Narn* scenario to the list.
- Apocalypse - Added *JDShepherd's Rebuilding the world after WWIII* scenario to the list, & have uploaded its missing file to CFC.
- Apocalypse - Added *WarVoid's Heavy Metal Earth 3000* scenario to the list, & have uploaded its missing file to CFC.
- Apocalypse - Added *WarVoid's Air War 3000* scenario to the list, & have uploaded its missing file to CFC.
- Apocalypse - Added *JohnValdez's Planet of the Apes* modpack to the list, & have uploaded its missing file to CFC.
- Apocalypse - Added *MarkLaanen's Barron's Earth 3000* scenario to the list.
- Apocalypse - Added *Techumseh's Millenium 004* scenario to the list, & have uploaded its missing file to CFC.
- Apocalypse - Added *BerndBrosing's SubWars* scenario to the list.
- Apocalypse - Added *PatrickWilliams's Mad Max* scenario to the list, & have uploaded its missing file to CFC.
- Apocalypse - Added *MrTemba's Sagan's Earth 3000* scenario to the list, & have uploaded its missing file to CFC.
- Apocalypse - Added *RyanCaruso's U.S.A. 3500 A.D.* scenario to the list, & have uploaded its missing file to CFC.
- Apocalypse - Added *Foster's Earth 3000 - Jump Trooper* scenario to the list, & have uploaded its missing file to CFC.
- Apocalypse - Added *JosephDaughtery's The Fall of Civilization* scenario to the list, & have uploaded its missing file to CFC.
- Apocalypse - Added *PaulHeron's Terminator Future War* scenario to the list (which *I AM REMASTERING*).
- LOTRing - Added *AndrewG's The Lord of The Rings* scenario to the list, & have uploaded its missing file to CFC.
- LOTRing - Added *GeeForce's MYTH - Fall of the Gods* scenario to the list, & have uploaded its missing file to CFC.
- LOTRing - Added *NicholasWordsworth's Tolkien* modpack to the list, & have uploaded its missing file to CFC.
- LOTRing - Added *JDixon+SSchmeling's War of the Jewels* scenario to the list, & have uploaded its missing file to CFC.
- LOTRing - Added *NellSmith's The Battle For Middle Earth* scenario to the list, & have uploaded its missing file to CFC.
- Warhammer - Added *ManuelPalma's Warhammer Athel Loren* scenario to the list, & have uploaded its missing file to CFC.

*Civ2ToT:*
- Colonization - Added *SebastianMelde's Age of Colonialism - 1680AD* scenario to the list.
- Star Wars - Added *Kobayashi's Star Wars Insurrection* scenario (Enhanced for ToT by Gapetit) that Civinator told me about to the list.

*Civ3:*
- Final Fantasy - Have obtained missing download for *DJBonebreaker's Final Fantasy* mod (thanks Fortis1) and preserved it on CFC.
- MoMagic - Added *Haluu's Tides of Crimson Fantasy* mod to the list, as it's very MoM like.
- Warhammer - Added *Mrtn's Warhammer Fantasy* mod to the list.
- Warhammer - Added *Fortis1's WH40k Battle for Armageddon* scenario to the list, & have uploaded a copy of it's file to CFC.

*Civ4:*
- Dune - Added *Deliverator's Dune Wars Revival Villeneuve Inspired* patch (converts Dune Wars mod to thew new Dune film) to the list.
- Elder Scrolls - Added *Smortt's Elder Scrolls* mod to the list.
- Elder Scrolls - Added honourable mention of *Ramzay1945's Tamriel* mod (made from ES mod above) to the list which is in progress.
- Warhammer - Added *PsychicLlamas's Warhammer Heart of Chaos* mod to the list.

*Civ5:*
- C&C & Red Alert - Added the Usernamehere's CNC Generals Civs 3 mod combo series (*The United States of America*, *The People's Republic of China*, & *The Global Liberation Army*) to the list.
- GoThrones - Added the *Winter is Coming to Civ Deluxe* mod that R3P0 told me about to the list.
- Warhammer - Added *Civitar's Warhammer Battles of Eternity* mod to the list, along with NomadOrWhat's addons *Skaven Pack*, *Lizardman Pack*, *Dark Elf Pack* & *Goblin Pack*.

*Civ6:*
- C&C & Red Alert - Added the *Mastodonmk2's C&C Generals - America Generals* mod to the list.
- Colonization - Added *Blkbutterfly's Colonization of The New World* scenario that Blkbutterfly told me about to the list.
- Colonization - Added *Blkbutterfly's Colonization of The New World DELUXE* (WIP) scenario that Blkbutterfly told me about to the list.

.


----------



## Blake00 (Jun 20, 2022)

Hey guys, figured it's time for another project update. No new search categories added this time as I've given myself too much work already lol, however there's plenty of new scenarios found under the existing scifi & fantasy categories (listed in the top post)! I'm pleased to announce that I've pretty much reached the (foreseeable) the end of my Civilization 2 MGE preservation project and have uploaded hundreds of individual scenarios and a bunch of super collections containing thousands of scenarios to CivFanatics, ModDB & Archive Org ensuring they don't get lost again! I was going to post this weeks ago however an anonymous donor gave me a ginormous collection containing some of my most wanted lost scenarios based on cool stuff like Final Fantasy, Starcraft & Dune so I've been busy sorting them out! Naturally all these new finds are in the update list below and download links can be found in this projects original thread over at CivFanatics.

Speaking of classic Civ games I put a call out across many sites to try and get more GoG wishlist votes for adding Civ1&2 to GoG & Steam as it's crazy that the 2 big Civ games that started it all are not legally sold in any stores (& can only be found on archive & dodgy warez sites) while other classic Microprose games and all later Civ games are all being digitally sold. Presumably the pre Firaxis Civ games seem to be stuck in some sort of licensing hell they need to be rescued from. Only fans voting and making themselves heard can possibly change that. Yes some classic Civ fans probably still have their original discs & CDs like I do and don't need another copy, but plenty probably don't now and these games should really be back in stores, easily accessible, ready to run without config hassle, and getting more attention again! More fans returning to these classic Civ games injects new life into their modding scenes!

Anyway now that my Civ2 MGE preservation work has come to an end I can finally get back to making my Civ2 videos showing some of these great old scifi and fantasy mod projects to the world, and also working on my own Civ2 mod projects and finally releasing them! Then I can start focusing more on finding, rescuing & cataloging mods for later Civ games as I know I've only just scratched the surface of them. However as you'll see below I've still managed to find a bunch of new mods for them too! 

CivFanatics (CFC) Search List updates...

*Civ2:*
 - Star Trek - Have obtained missing download for *Jeelen's Star Trek Voyager* scenario (thanks Thunderfall) & preserved it on CFC.
 - Star Trek - Added *Jeelen's Star Trek: First Contact* scenario to the list & preserved it on CFC.
 - Star Trek - Added *Jeelen's Star Trek: The Next Generation* scenario to the list & preserved it on CFC.
 - Star Trek - Added *Jeelen's Star Trek: Warp 9 Dominion War* scenario to the list & preserved it on CFC.
 - Star Trek - Added *TimothyFowlkes's Star Trek: The Earth Romulan War* scenario to the list & preserved it on CFC.
 - Star Trek - Added *Barthi's Star Trek Galaxy* scenario to the list & preserved it on CFC.
 - Star Trek - Added *PaulHeron's Star Trek Universe* modpack to the list & preserved it on CFC.
 - Star Trek - Added *MetroPolis's Ultimate Star Trek* modpack to the list & preserved it on CFC.
 - Star Trek - Added *MetroPolis's Star Trek* scenario to the list & preserved it on CFC.
 - Star Trek - Added *MrDo's Star Trek 2600* scenario to the list & preserved it on CFC.
 - Star Trek - Added *MrDo's Star Trek Civ2* scenario to the list & preserved it on CFC.
 - Star Trek + Star Wars - Added *MajedAnani's Galaxy* modpack to the list & preserved it on CFC.
 - Star Trek + Star Wars - Added *FrankJohnson's Space!* scenario to the list & preserved it on CFC.
 - Star Trek + Star Wars - Added *Andrew&Chris's Space Civ2* modpack to the list & preserved it on CFC.
 - Star Wars - Added *oRGys's Star Wars* scenario to the list & preserved it on CFC.
 - Star Wars - Added *BrandonDunaway's Star Wars - Hoth Battle* scenario to the list & preserved it on CFC.
 - Star Wars - Added *Star Wars - SOTG* scenario to the list & preserved it on CFC.
 - Star Wars - Added *LordFabiano's Star Wars: Dark Side* modpack to the list & preserved it on CFC.
 - Star Wars - Added *Eyn's SW Guerre Des Etoiles II* scenario to the list & preserved it on CFC.
 - Star Wars - Added *DanKaleta's Galactic Empire* modpack to the list & preserved it on CFC.
 - Star Wars - Have obtained missing download for *FilipCarlsson's Star Wars The Dagobah System* scenario (thanks MetroPolis) & preserved it on CFC.
 - Star Wars - Have obtained missing download for *JBelanger's Star Wars Tatouine* scenario (thanks Anonymous) & preserved it on CFC.
 - Babylon 5 - Added *Coolguy529's Babylon 5 Shadow War* scenario to the list, & have uploaded its missing file to CFC.
 - Stargate - Added *ChrisSaulder's Stargate* scenario to the list & preserved it on CFC.
 - Final Fantasy - Updated *Final Fantasy VI (III US) Allies vs Empire* scenario entry with it's proper name & preserved it on CFC.
 - Final Fantasy - Have obtained missing download for *Jomb's Final Fantasy 1* scenario (thanks Anonymous) & preserved it on CFC.
 - Final Fantasy - Have obtained missing download for *FrankJohnson's Final Fantasy 4 (2 US)* modpack (thanks Anonymous) & preserved it on CFC.
 - Final Fantasy - Have obtained missing download for *DustinDunn's Final Fantasy 6 (3 US) Alpha* modpack (thanks Anonymous) & preserved it on CFC.
 - Final Fantasy - Added honourable mention of *Jomb's Crystalis* scenario to the list & preserved it on CFC.
 - Dune - Have obtained missing download for *IsaacAshdown's Dune The Battle for Arrakis* scenario (thanks Anonymous) & preserved it on CFC.
 - Dune - Have obtained missing download for *JamesDahl's Sands of Dune* scenario (thanks Anonymous) & preserved it on CFC.
 - Dune - Have obtained missing download for *NChautru's Dune - Pour l'epice!* scenario (thanks Anonymous) & preserved it on CFC.
 - Colonization - Added *CharlesMagee's 1640 North America* scenario to the list & preserved it on CFC.
 - Colonization - Added *NickHolzapfel's The Ascendance of Europe* scenario to the list & preserved it on CFC.
 - Colonization - Added *Guilopez's European World: Era of Colonization* scenario to the list & preserved it on CFC.
 - Colonization - Added *GaryLongo's Colonization of the New World* scenario to the list & preserved it on CFC.
 - Colonization - Added *BeErIzGoOd's Discover The New World* scenario to the list & preserved it on CFC.
 - Colonization - Added *TimRowe's Native Americans* scenario to the list & preserved it on CFC.
 - Colonization - Added *Jeelen's 1492* scenarios to the list & preserved it on CFC.
 - Colonization - Added *Eyn's Conquest of the New World 1492-1591* scenario to the list & preserved it on CFC.
 - Colonization - Added *ChrisWilkinson's Colonization of the New World* scenario to the list & preserved it on CFC.
 - HoMMagic - Added honourable mention of *StLeo's Dual Europe* scenario to the list which uses HoMM & Age of Wonders assets.
 - Apocalypse - Added *Lycerius's The Eternal War* scenario to the list & preserved it on CFC.
 - Apocalypse - Added *ChristophSaulder's Dasein - Fight for survival* scenario to the list & preserved it on CFC.
 - Apocalypse - Added *MikeFisher's BattleTech Refusal Wars* scenario to the list & preserved it on CFC.
 - Apocalypse - Added *NeilGuenther's The Revolt of 3000* scenario to the list & preserved it on CFC.
 - Apocalypse - Added *MichaelDaumen's Earth 3000 - Awakening* (Fallout Inspired) scenario to the list & preserved it on CFC.
 - Apocalypse - Added *ChrisWilkinson's Colonization of an Ancient World 3K* scenario to the list & preserved it on CFC.
 - Apocalypse - Have obtained missing download for *Blackclove's Dawn of the Dead* scenario (thanks Anonymous) & preserved it on CFC.
 - LOTRing - Added *Tolkien* scenario to the list & preserved it on CFC.
 - LOTRing - Added *Adult Mittelerde (Middle Earth)* scenario to the list & preserved it on CFC.
 - LOTRing - Added *JonTyler's The War of the Ring* scenario to the list & preserved it on CFC.
 - LOTRing - Added *ChristophSaulder's The Fall of Beleriand* scenario to the list & preserved it on CFC.
 - LOTRing - Added *ChristophSaulder's Der Herr der Ringe* scenarios to the list & preserved it on CFC.
 - Mars & Lunar - Added *Moon - A Dead World* scenario to the list & preserved it on CFC.
 - Mars & Lunar - Added *JohnBerkeley's The Colonisation of the Moon* scenario to the list & preserved it on CFC.
 - Mars & Lunar - Added *Low G Battle* modpack to the list & preserved it on CFC.
 - Mars & Lunar - Added *Space* scenario to the list & preserved it on CFC.
 - MoOrion - Added *Barocca's Master of Orion 2 Jr Variant* scenario to the list & preserved it on CFC.
 - MoOrion + AlphaC & Alien Col - Have obtained missing download for *Orion Alpha Centauri* scenario (thanks Anonymous) & preserved it on CFC.
 - AlphaC & Alien Col - Added *AlbertoBerardi's Absolute Space* scenario to the list & preserved it on CFC.
 - AlphaC & Alien Col - Added *JeffHead's MoreReal scenarios* modpack to the list & preserved it on CFC.
 - AlphaC & Alien Col - Added *DorianCrede's Beta Centauri* scenario to the list & preserved it on CFC.
 - AlphaC & Alien Col - Added *FredericMeunie's The ADVANCED-ONE* modpack to the list & preserved it on CFC.
 - Starcraft - Have obtained missing download for *Aland007's Starcraft: Terran War* scenario (which Blake is *currently enhancing*) & preserved it on CFC (thanks Anonymous).
 - Warhammer - Added *LaurentXavierLamory's Warhammer: La Naissance des Empires* scenario to the list & preserved it on CFC.
 - Warhammer - Added *Shockwolf's Warhammer Orks* scenario to the list.
 - Warhammer - Added *Warhammer 40k: The Hyperborean Crusade* scenario to the list & preserved it on CFC.
 - Warhammer - Added *Sporeboy's Warhammer: Fenris 40k* scenario to the list & preserved it on CFC.
 - CivCrossover - Added *Wiron's PlayStation Civ2 graphics* modpack to the list (which Blake is *currently enhancing*).
 - CivCrossover - Added honourable mention of *JohnValdez & AndrewLivings's SMAC Project* scenario to the list which is unfinished.

*Civ2TestOfTime:*
 - AlphaC & Alien Col - Added *Nicheal's Lalande 21185 Deluxe* scenario to the list.
 - LOTRing - Added *Kobayashi's Lord of the One Ring* scenario (Enhanced for ToT by Gapetit) that Knighttime told me about to the list.
 - LOTRing - Added *HarlanThompson's Lord of the Rings* scenario (Enhanced for ToT by Gapetit) that Knighttime told me about to the list.
 - Star Trek + Star Wars - Added honourable mention of *Civinator's Galactic Conquests Beta* mod to the list which is unreleased.
 - Warhammer - Added honourable mention of *Tanelorn's Warhammer 40k Units* pack to the list which deserves a scenario!
 - CivCrossover - Added *Leif&Faye's Civ4 Empire Earth* modpack to the list & preserved it on CFC.

*Civ3:*
 - HoMMagic - Added *Tom2050's Heroes of Might & Magic 3 Hell Terrain* mod to the list.
 - Mars & Lunar - Added Tholish's Solar System Planets mod combo series (*Part 1 - Planets*, *Part 2 - Lunar*, *Part 3 - Solar System*, & *Part 4 - Rule Titania*) that Ozymandias told me about to the list.
 - Star Trek - Have obtained missing sound & music addon download for *Logitec's Star Trek* mod & preserved it on CFC.

*Civ4:*
 - Colonization - Added *TChristensen's Age of Discovery* mod to the list, however its *CURRENTLY MISSING* so if anyone has it let me know!
 - Apocalypse - Added *FromAustria's Zombie Invasion* mod to the list.
 - Mars & Lunar - Added *Tholish's Future Mod* (sequel to his Civ3 Solar System Planets mod above) to the list.

*Civ4Col:*
 - Colonization - Added *FratelliMarconi's Dawn of a New Era* mod to the list.

*Civ5:*
 - C&C & Red Alert - Added Usernamehere's CNC Red Alert Civs mod combo series (*The Allies*, *The Soviet Union*, & *The Psychic Corps*) to the list.
 - C&C & Red Alert - Added Usernamehere's CNC Tiberium War Civs mod combo series (*The Global Defense Initiative*, & *The Brotherhood of Nod*) to the list.
 - Dune - Added Mathetes's Dune Civs mod combo series (*House Atreides*, & *House Harkonnen*) to the list.

*Civ6:*
 - Colonization - Added *Adamiy's Colonization* scenario to the list.
 - Dune - Added *RyeGuy's Arrakis (Dune)* scenario to the list.
 - Warhammer - Added *joto92's Warhammer* Mod to the list.

.


----------

